# Velbert williams and the Tates...



## SamG347 (Oct 17, 2009)

This spring I've been doing a lot of splitting and adding of new queen genetic to my Apiaries. I've gotten queens from my buddy Velbert before but wanted to add his Sunkist x Russians to my hives. He got them to me right on time and the queens are good fat and now laying in their hives. And Lary and Janice Tate are great people to work with too I have never used them before but looking forward to trying one of their Cordovans and Carniolans. Looking forward to adding their queens to my mix!

Will buy from both down the road without question!
:thumbsup:


----------

